# Looking for Star Wars Stuff



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok i am looking for the following if anyone has any for a good price let me know!

Vehicles 
----------
Imperial Shuttle
Naboo Royal Starship
AT-AT
ARC 170 Starfighter
General Grievous' Starfighter
AT-TE


Action Figures (2011\2012)
---------------
Wave 1.5 Figures
Princess Leia, Sandstorm

Wave 5 Figures
Bastilla Shan
Leia (Revenge)

Wave 6
-------
Savage Opress


Video Game Figures
-------------
Star Killer
Darth Phobos

Legecy Collection
---------------
BD59: Jacen Solo
BD60: Jaina Solo

Wave 7
-------
BAD: HK-47

Comic Packs
----------
ASAJJ VENTRESS & TOL SKORR (2008)
DARTH TALON & CADE SKYWALKER (2008)
EMPEROR PALPATINE CLONE & LUKE SKYWALKER (2008)
DARTH KRAYT & SIGEL DARE (2009)
LUMIYA & LUKE SKYWALKER (2009)
ULIC QEL-DROMA & EXAR KUN (2009)
DELILAH BLUE & DARTH NIHL (2010)



Sideshow Collectibles
---------------------
Darth Maul
General Grevious
Darth Vader


Koto
--------
Darth Maul Ukiyo-E Style
Darth Vader -Cloud City Version ARTFX+ Statue
General Grevious

Gentle Giant
-----------
Emperor Palpatine Mini-Bust
DARTH VADER Mini-Bust
DARTH MALAK Mini-Bust
DARTH MAUL Mini-Bust

Master Replica's
---------------
Asajj Ventress Lightsaber x2 (removable blade)
Darth Maul Lightsaber x2 (removable blade)
Count Dooku Lightsaber
Darth Vader Lightsaber(removable blade)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You like lightsabers, eh? For display or use, lol? Might have something bust/statue related, will have to dig through all this shit, lol.

But the force FX lightsabers ain`t cheap, if its these your talking about:









Btw, I think your getting way deep into this sith thing.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I've seen a couple of busts and lightsabers at our local hobby shop...dunno how much they are...and yes i agree that you're getting into it a bit too much


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Doelago said:


> You like lightsabers, eh? For display or use, lol? Might have something bust/statue related, will have to dig through all this shit, lol.
> 
> But the force FX lightsabers ain`t cheap, if its these your talking about:
> 
> ...


Dude i have collected Star Wars since i was 5.........Also i have yoda's lightsaber and Windu's so far  and a Darth Revan\Talon Bust....a Light up Holo-Palps, Sideshow Darth Sideous and Asajj Ventress, tons of figures\ships....ya.....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Dude i have collected Star Wars since i was 5.........Also i have yoda's lightsaber and Windu's so far  and a Darth RevanTalon Bust....a Light up Holo-Palps, Sideshow Darth Sideous and Asajj Ventress, tons of figuresships....ya.....


Ooo, I see I have found another fanboy here. Yet slept with a Darth Vader helmet on?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Ooo, I see I have found another fanboy here. Yet slept with a Darth Vader helmet on?


yes.

oh wait you were talking to Az, nevermind >.>


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yes.
> 
> oh wait you were talking to Az, nevermind >.>


Lol. But seriously, its hot inside that bucket.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

oh yeah. thats why you put an ice pack on the back side below a piece of cloth so you dont completely freeze from it, but still be kept cool for most of the night >.>


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not a bad idea to be honest... 

Anyone of you who masters lightsaber combat? I have been swinging one of them for years, and I must say that I am becoming quite good at using them. Currently trying to find a double edged lightsaber for some more advanced techniques.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Ive always been good with swords, though a blade staff is tricky to wield.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Ive always been good with swords, though a blade staff is tricky to wield.


It is indeed. Far less freedom of movement, and the handle is often long enough for the opponent to be able to land a hit on it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

So uh...back on topic...anyone got stuff to trade?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> So uh...back on topic...anyone got stuff to trade?


We are heretics. Staying on topic sucks. But meh, not really.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated list with some action figures i want too.


----------

